# Battery tap suggestions



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

*Battery tab suggestions*

Sup guys,

I just went out and bought a couple packs of peak racing 3000's. I was wondering what the best battery tabs would be to buy? I have used deans before, but I have heard of better things. Any suggestions?

Any help is appreciated. :wave: 

-Dustin K. :dude:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

today i had just switch all of my batts from bonz tabs to deans pro 3 and u can beliveve it or not but it increase my batt voltage and mah, im not say it increased it a whole bunch but it helped alot


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

SlickZero's got some good ones, and Deans I always use... recently i bought some off Ebay, some big-ole-generic-looking battery bars. Fits the 3300's nice and.. heck they were cheap.

*shrug*

my 2.4 cents.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny at SMC has some real nice Battery bars.:thumbsup: 


Just my 2 cents


----------

